# Music To Chase The Blues Away



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you need cheering up? Has life got you down? Well, why not turn that frown upside down. Here are a few happy songs for starters.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Turtles (aka Flo and Eddie) mixed with a Bob Marley sound - Just shows that old Turtles never die!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

kv466 said:


>


The uploader has not made this video available in your country

Must be an American conspiracy or the Aussie Gov hasn't paid the bill !!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------

